# I am looking for good breeders locally



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

I am looking for some reliable breeders in the Southern California/ Arizona area. I have been searching the internet, and surprisingly, I have not found any around here. Please E-mail me if anyone has or knows where I can find a Maltese puppy. I have sent e-mails to numerous out-of-state- breeders already, but would really like to be able to meet the parents of my new baby.







Any help you can give will be much appreciated. Thank you! 
~Kimberly - [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Go to Bhe-Jei Maltese at www.bhe-jei.com and look at her referral list for California. I don't know anything about any of her California listing but I will say she has VERY reputable people, good top quality breeders listed in Texas and Louisiana. You might want to email her. Then go to www.akc.org and click on the Breeder referral tab select a breed and state and it will give you a huge listing of California breed clubs, contact some local clubs and ask them for names. Also contact the American Maltese Association at www.americanmaltese.org and ask them for breeder referrals. Now take all of your list and start comparing and see which names you see come up again and again. Go to some of the local dog shows, or do a web search on California dog shows and look for list of maltese winners and see which breeder names you see. Now call and talk to some of these breeders and call some that are further away and ask them if they know of anyone near you that they would recommend. It's like a puzzle, one piece at a time. Now I'm not saying this is the only way to find a dog. This is how I did it. I felt comfortable with this method because I had bought a sick dog (German Shep.) years ago and I wanted to make sure I got a healthy dog with a good health guarantee and I wanted it to look like a maltese. I know three people whom bought purebreed dogs last year and the dogs are not pure, one was a pet store, one a lady whom had about 20 different breeds and one a puppy broker that brings pups in from out of state to sell. You can find good pets from mom and pop breeders but I didn't want to gamble. I paid 750. for a top line pet quality male with a neuter agreement some run higher, females are double that and more. I think I got Bentley at such a low price because it was so soon after 9-11 and he was a little older (15 weeks), just my opinion. Bentley is beautiful little boy and he is worth far more to me than what I paid for him. he's my baby boy and he knows it. Which ever route you take I wish you luck and much joy. The main goal is to get a healthy , sound dog. Let us know when you get a pup.


----------

